# Recently Posted to Petawawa



## horatio749 (23 Apr 2013)

Hello Everyone!

Just had our crse director let us know the career managers plan and sounds like im headed to Petawawa.
Something tells me I'm headed to 2 SVC BN but I havent heard that yet.
My wife and I are debating about a PMQ but I was wondering, how far they will let you live from base. I'm sure brookfield will tell me but I'm trying to put my wife at ease. I've heard you can live renfrew area but I wasnt sure how far away is allowed.
With Trenton I know I could live up to over an hour away and still be considered in the Geographical location of the base.

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2013)

horatio749 said:
			
		

> I've heard you can live renfrew area but I wasnt sure how far away is allowed.



See reply #152:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40540/post-699227.html#msg699227


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Apr 2013)

horatio749 said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My wife and I are debating about a PMQ but I was wondering, how far they will let you live from base. I'm sure brookfield will tell me but I'm trying to put my wife at ease.
> Thanks



I'm sure someone here who is in a position to answer will let you know for sure, however I just have to ask - does your wife have a phobia centered around living near a base? Just curious, right?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2013)

If you have a DWAN/DIN/Forces account, go to the Search and type in "Geographical Boundaries".

It *should* bring you to a DCBA Intranet page that lists all the CF locations and their geographical boundaries, some of them even include a map.  I'd post the link but am at home right now.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Apr 2013)

http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgcb/dcba/travel/engraph/petawawa_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=8


----------



## horatio749 (23 Apr 2013)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I'm sure someone here who is in a position to answer will let you know for sure, however I just have to ask - does your wife have a phobia centered around living near a base? Just curious, right?



Haha no, no phobia. She just spent the majority of this year commuting and If its an option I would be the one commuting to work. 
Shes an addiction and mental health specialist so were not sure where she will end up working... 




			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you have a DWAN/DIN/Forces account, go to the Search and type in "Geographical Boundaries".
> It *should* bring you to a DCBA Intranet page that lists all the CF locations and their geographical boundaries, some of them even include a map.  I'd post the link but am at home right now.



Thanks I'll check that today.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2013)

horatio749 said:
			
		

> Shes an addiction and mental health specialist so were not sure where she will end up working...



Check to see if anything on base is open for her.


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Apr 2013)

Funny isn't it - our spouses are either qualified BEFORE they marry into our life or definitely become qualified AFTER they marry into our life (as addiction and mental health specialists!!)


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Apr 2013)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Funny isn't it - our spouses are either qualified BEFORE they marry into our life or definitely become qualified AFTER they marry into our life (as addiction and mental health specialists!!)


Milpoints inbound for the extreme truth of your statement.

My wife has a degree in Psychology and Social Work, I joke with her that she married me so she could have a real life case study to report on if she ever decided to do her Masters.


----------



## 392 (24 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Check to see if anything on base is open for her.



+1.

Also have her inquire at the Petawawa Centennial Family Health Centre (PCFHC). They are (at least I have heard) expanding their client base and when my wife worked there as an RN, there was always a need for MH and addiction services types.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Apr 2013)

Wasn't there something last month about the Ombudsman mentioning the extreme lack of mental health support to the military?  I think she'll have no problem finding a job taking care of crazies like us!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Apr 2013)

Koo koo kachoo, I am the Walrus.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Apr 2013)

I was always under the impression that Renferw was the boundry in which someone can live however I know of at least 2 people who live in Arnprior and commute every day.

If you have a good reason as to why you should live that far away (IE spouse found work in Ottawa) your chain of command may look at letting you live outside of whatever the boundry is.

Keep in mind that in the regs you may be subject to some really weird hours. Coming in early, staying late, last minute taskings, unit Duty NCO etc..  That may seem obvious but if you are already commuting an hour ,having a timing change at the last minute can be really hectic stressful and mess plans up.  

I've seen a chain of command reaction to someone saying "I can't work late I have to pick my kid up" be '"That's what a family care plan is for, that's a personal problem not an army problem."

Depending on the stability of your wifes job you should really give who's doing the commuting some though.


----------

